# Philip Glass' Akhnaten by Indiana University



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

Does anyone perhaps have a recording of *Akhnaten by Jacobs School of Music, Indiana University* performed back in 2013, it used to be on their site but they had to remove it as their contract with Philip Glass publishers has expired.

There are few clips of this performance on Youtube:











Many thanks.

P.S. Full stream was once available at the following link: https://music.indiana.edu/iumusiclive/?ondemand=playlists/2012-13_season/20130302_Akhnaten.smil=20130302_Akhnaten


----------

